# Fluffy ears anyone???



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Misha is home from her bath. This is After her ears were thinned. Lol


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

We have ear envy!...........That's only part of Molly's hair that is not 'poodley' & thick, so she will never have those beautiful fluffy ears! BooHoo!!!!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Oh now Molly makes up for it with the rest of her beauty and that perfect bunny butt!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Just fabulous. I can't get Lily's ears as fluffy as I'd like. She free feeds, so no snood and she won't let me band and wrap them either. Oh well, I will just have to look at Misha's picture for my fluffy ear fix from now on.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Wow, she is gorgeous!!
Are the ears scissored sort of like a tail Pom?


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Yes, I have them kept short because she ends up chewing on them when she is eating. Then whatever she is eating gets all stuck in her ears! She free feeds as well and so snoods won't work. She looks like Princess Leah (sp?) from Starwars! hahaha


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

It's not just the ears! She's the complete little package. So perfect, that man at Olivia's school thought she was a plush toy!


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

Fantastic!!!! I love them! She is just the perfect little package!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

N2Mischief said:


> Yes, I have them kept short because she ends up chewing on them when she is eating. Then whatever she is eating gets all stuck in her ears! She free feeds as well and so snoods won't work. She looks like Princess Leah (sp?) from Starwars! hahaha



It is just beautiful on her. She has a magnificent coat!


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Love the fluff.

Rick


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Gosh she is absolutely gorgeous! What a beautiful little bundle of fluff!!!

You are obviously a dedicated groomer


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Oh Manxcat thank you! She is beautiful! But I take no credit. I have a wonderful groomer that my daughter works for. She many years ago showed standards and her mother started the groom shop 45 years ago and Pam has been doing it since she was a kid. She is 60 now! 

What is so amazing is how fast this woman is at grooming! She can easily do 17 dogs in a day, and around Christmas time she does many more. Of course my daughter has washed and dried them all, but that is still so fast!

Also, Misha LOVES her. If we ask Misha if she wants to go see Pam she goes nuts. As soon as she see's Pam she starts spinning and screaming. It's hilarious. She doesn't even do that when I get home! hahaha

Pam is the one who recommended our breeder. 

My daughter has taken a video of Misha getting groomed. She is standing, and Pam has one leg she is holding up and scissoring, and Misha is falling asleep.


----------



## Jasper Rules (Jul 12, 2015)

She looks so cute! Especially those ears!


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

Fluffy ears? Yes, we love em!!

I amused myself today while drying Axel's ears, with B & A photos. First 1 ear dried and fluffed, then other ear dried and fluffed.

It takes 14 minutes to dry each ear, geez!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

So flufy! Love the topknot too!


----------



## kayfabulous6 (Nov 19, 2013)

She is such a pretty girl! What a gorgeous coat she has too.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Misha may have a good groomer but I reckon her wonderful Mom takes good care of that fluff in between!

You are so lucky to have a groomer like that though, I am very envious!


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

To make the fluff like that, are they all one length or layered


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

They are like that even when all one length. In order to try to thin them out she used a clipper with a guard which layered it. They were even more puffy before, kind of out of control! lol. They are better, but man! They are very cute, but like I said before, very Princess Leah.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

I grew Indy's ears really long just for fun, but then I blow dried them up and trimmed them in a rounded shape, and I like them much better this way! Maddy has much softer, silkier hair so you can't really do as much with her. She's much easier to groom though! Maddy is in my avatar; you can see how much finer her hair is.


----------

